# Maine Hikes



## Altaskibum (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey I am new to the site and trying to become a newbie to the sport. I am in dallas TX right now but will be moving to Maine in dec. I really want to start doing some 2 or three day trips but don't really know where to go, or how much ground one can cover in that amount of time. So if anyone has any suggestions, I would appreciate it. I know it is still winter up there but it'sunny and warm down here so I am thinking about future outings


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 1, 2007)

If your not moving till next Dec you are thinking ahead. :lol: There are lots of places to go. A popular place for backpacking is the Evens Notch area in northwestern Maine. What part of Maine are ya moving to? An excellent resource is 50 Hikes in the Maine Mountains: Day Hikes and Overnights from the Rangeley Lakes to Baxter State Park by Clo Chunn, used cheap copy is  avalable  here http://www.amazon.com/50-Hikes-Main...5809420?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1175426978&sr=1-1


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to New England & Alpinezone.

Depending on where in Maine you live, many choices.  In Western ME, they have some great hikes & you are not too far from New Hampshire's White Mountain Region.  If in the Bangor region, Acadia National Park & Baxter State Park offer great hiking destinations.  With Acadia, the summer season can be very busy & the bugs in Maine can be tough but many ways to deal with them.

Should be able to find some good books online before you move.  AMC's site www.outdoors.org would be a good place to look for books for NH & ME.


----------



## Altaskibum (Apr 1, 2007)

I am going to be in Orono and I have been up to Katadin many times but hope to explore the other areas of baxter. Also my family has a camp up in the rangely area so that is an area that I am really interested in. Evans notch huh? I'll look into it thanks


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 1, 2007)

Orono, U of M country, home to the original Pat's Pizza...lol Centally located for the whole state.

I have a place in Cumberland, my kids go camping/hiking/canoeing up at the state park in Rangely every summer. Beautiful place. Baxter is a mind blower, still not overrun by crowds like Acadia or the Whites. The state has so many lakes it should rival Minnesota. Coos Canyon, an incredible but secluded swimming hole. I would say you have something really great to look forward to.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 2, 2007)

Coe, Doubletop, The Owl, South Turner, The Traveler & Hamlin the "other" peak of Katahdin all worthwhile.  Also Gulf Hagas.


----------



## Altaskibum (Apr 2, 2007)

Ah, Gulf Hagas What a beautiful place! Haven't been there in so long! And Pats pizza... you are all going to make me homesick! Mabey joining this site wasn't such a great idea after all. I am driving my poor wife crazy talking non-stop about this stuff.


----------



## MarcHowes (Apr 3, 2007)

Be sure to hit the 4000 footer region, saddleback, sugarloaf, abraham, and the bigelows. You can do that section of the AT from rte 16/27 to rte 4 as a several day backpacking trip. 

Also, Mahoosuc Notch on the NH border is spectacular, that is another multi day traversable deal on the AT if you want to start near Gorham and head up to Grafton notch (or beyond that).


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 3, 2007)

The western ME trip mark mentioned is a classic backpacking trip.  Saddleback is my     2nd favorite ME destination after Katahdin & BSP.


----------



## Angus (Apr 4, 2007)

I was going to chime in with MarcHowes suggestion re: AT between 4 to stratton (16/27) I haven't done it of course but plan to this summer (I have day hiked some!) - intended to last summer - you hit a bunch of 4,000'ers and transportation logistics are very manageable

btw: moving from dallas and already have a place in rangeley! - lucky, lucky lucky

need to read, We Took to the Woods - 

http://www.amazon.com/We-Took-Woods-Louise-Rich/dp/0892720166

and if you have young kids, Lost on a mountain in Maine - 

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Mountain-Maine/dp/068811573X

both maine classics


----------



## Altaskibum (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey thanks, Yeah my grandpa built the camp up there in the 70's its on aziscohos lake. I am from maine so it's more like I am moving back to maine rather than from dallas. I have been here for almost 3 years while going to chiropractic college. And I have actualy read lost on a mountain in maine, I even got to meet the guy (can't remember his name) while I was in middle school. I will read we took to the woods though, looking forward to it. Thanks for the info, I can't wait to get back up north!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 5, 2007)

*You can "Get away from the crowd".....as well..*

You can also bring all the "stuff" you need and set up a pseudo base camp _out there_, then _hit/visit_ areas that are removed from the "popular" and "written about" areas(that get the maine-street-NorthConway-traffic type of hiking crowd).  The Katahdin range is the single largest/highest in the state, but as the rest of the AZ crew can tell you...mountains half the size of the big ones have their share of character as well, and with that in mind...there is nothing unique in BSP's _undeveloped/unspoiled_ state..in comparison numerous other areas.  What is nice is the West and East Branches of Penobscot and Sebois Rivers nearby...along with Nesowadnehunk Stream(western edge)..for paddling/water-supply.   

$.005


----------

